

Connecticut town drive will collect and destroy violent video games - rjknight
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/2/3828376/southington-connecticut-drive-to-destroy-violent-video-games

======
rjknight
This is interesting because most people like me have assumed that the next
great debate about guns and technology would be about 3D printing, but it's
interesting to see that some people still think there's a debate to be had
about whether _artistic depictions_ of guns should be allowed.

